# Alpine Status F1



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Alpine F#1 Status F1 DVI-9990 & PXI-H990 - eBay (item 330514038183 end time Jan-07-11 15:12:51 PST)


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

Its to damn bad I'm waiting to close on my refi.


----------



## Delsole (Jun 12, 2009)

If i didn't just pick up a drz9255 i would be all over that.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Delsole said:


> If i didn't just pick up a drz9255 i would be all over that.


what did you pay for it?


----------



## Delsole (Jun 12, 2009)

I want to say just shy of 600 bucks. Its used but could pass for new. At the time i was looking everywhere for one and as soon as i seen it listed on eBay i bought it. It came with the box and everything. I believe it was a 2008 model also.


----------

